# Lost Oars Edwards Mile



## pnutjty (May 27, 2006)

Friday evening on the 26th I lost my oars on the edwards mile. They are blue shafts with black paddles. They were somewhat new and I had not had a chance to mark them yet.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

dont flip, dont loose oars.


----------

